# At least something to look forward to



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I still won't admit to most people that Obama visited our little VFW while trying to bullshit his way into office, oops, sorry not PC, I mean while campaigning. But at least this will help make up for that dark stain on our history.










If you haven't heard em here's a few. Some of the songs remind me of early Kid Rock.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well mlappin couldn't read your post cause of that damned krone ad but.....I did watch the videos and while the songs are catchy, I cannot stand this rap mentality that a lot of so called musicians lean on nowadays to facilitate their musical interests. I mean it's the same musical chords over and over with some fairly good lyrics spoken in a Ebonics kinda slang, really....and the videos, come one fellas do we have to make the hand gestures like pdaddy and 50 cent....is this what music in the me generation is all about....if so I'm out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, I get bored easy and this is just my latest interest. I have rather a eclectic taste of music, everything from Alabama to White Zombie, AC/DC to Zeppelin. Hard Rock, Soft Rock, Industrial Metal (think Rammstein), Techno, House, Classical, Blues, Bluegrass and older Country. Proper country is Charlie Daniels, Johnny Cash, Alabama, Randy Travis. Most of the new country is crap. Gansta rap is crap. Ditto on Emo and death metal.

Used to catch Metalocalypse (warning: adult language etc.) on Adult Swim while waiting for Robot Chicken to come on. Always liked how they worked the Borg and Clockwork Orange into the opening.

One thing I cannot stand is disco, I hate it, period. And wouldn't you know it while England has kick *ss cell phones and plans for next to nothing, cars that get 2-3 times the mileage as as our while running circles around most of our stuff, they are still stuck on disco. First time across the pond Tammy's cousin Kevin said they were having disco at the wedding reception, not having a English to english dictionary I assumed that was the cambridge/felixstowe slang for a DJ. Nope, disco. Second time their more disco. Disco on New Years Eve as well. On the way to the airport Tammy's other cousin Gary drove us, disco on the radio, then to top it all off, Gary's wife Kirsty pops in Thriller by Michael Jackson. I was never so happy to get to an airport my entire life. I love the English country, food, beer and people, but the taste in music makes me want to use a pair of icepicks for ear plugs.

Was listening to the soundtrack from "O' Brother where art thou" today while driving around the country side checking hay fields, bean fields and what were corn fields.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All time favorite CD ever, The Philharmonic music of Pink Floyd. I mean come on, The London Philharmonic Orchestra playing Pink Floyd, how cool is that?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It completely floors me to see how our kids utterly fail in science compared to other first world country's. I mean really, with something as cool as Arcattack out there? One of these days I'm gonna catch these guys in person. What could be cooler than making music with million volt arcs?






On America's got talent, what kid after seeing this wouldn't at least google it to see how it works? I did, not only that in my spare time I've found blueprints online on how to make your own solid state tesla coils.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny stuff, I grew up with pink Floyd, nazareth, allman brothers, doobie bros, zztop, chicago,Tom petty, aerosmith, alan parsons, etc. for rock, but my country roots outdate all as I used to sit in front of the boob tube and watch the grand ole opry with mom and pops, followed by Lawrence Welk..... Charlie pride, Johnny cash, Mel tills, Hank Williams and son, and I know I had sex with dolly at least 100 times that she's not aware of.....but about the time disco and Johnny travolta hit the scene I must admit that the beegees were in my 8 track for the sole purpose of infatuating the opposite sex, as soon as they were out of the car...in with bob segar and the silver bullet band, or molly hatchet. Kinda got sick of most of the artist for a period of time, didn't listen to country, couldn't stand it although I can sing every word of wolverton mountain, satin sheets, north to Alaska, or stand by your man....kinda strange don't even know who the main country players were in that time from 80-98.....or for that matter rock bands....just didnt like many of them, especially the" kill yer moma/slash your wrist "heavy metal bands.....man was that crap awful.....then boy bands....then rap.....now Justin bieber....I might go slash my wrists just thinking about it.....but my faith was restored when in 97 my son who was in high school at the time gave me a cd of a band named the Dave Matthews Band.....these guys were musicians....finally....a band without 3electric guitars.....a rock band with horns....awesome......fiddle.....really cool.....and a drummer from another world that just holds it all together....incredible. What's more they are even better live, not many you can say that for, keep perfect time, thanks to the drums and a powerful bass guitar. I try to go to one concert a year of theirs and usually get to see some good opening acts with them, similar music. Since then with a restored faith I have opened up to some additional bands but none that i like as much as dmb. Probably the only farmer in south Georgia/heck maybe all of ga that bales hay while listening to dmb, matchbox, blink 182, etc. Not a big fan of this new rock/country either, just no soul. My son is good friends with Luke Bryan, nice guy great voice but he has been nashvilleized, I do like the song that Kip Moore has out "something bout a truck" he's from tifton, knew his dad for 30 years never knew his son was a songwriter until that song came out, sadly about 2 months after his dad died of a real rare form of cancer at 57 yrs of age, really good guy. And to think that during all of this I was in the business of designing and installing high end sound systems for business, personal, and professional applications....so I guess with my varied background, I have to agree with you on most counts.....disco, what is that.....new country/rock, just not into most of it.....rap, really......bieber, think Im getting sick.....m&m, they shoulda pinched his head off when he was born......IMHO


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and I almost forgot, these musicians and I never agree on political or social policy, I wish they would just shut up and sing. Like because you can sing or are talented with a instrument you should have the ability to influence sheople, but they do and that's a sad commentary on life at the top of the liberal food chain. While I'm ranting, I could do without the videos....don't watch them, can't stand to even see them, sickening for the most part....ssl I'm through now


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Allman Brothers, Some Stones, Early ZZ Top, in the Rock Genre.

George Strait, Marshall Tucker in Easy Country and when I get tired of it all I turn on Classical Music so I do not have to listen to anything people have to say.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Allman Brothers, Some Stones, Early ZZ Top, in the Rock Genre.
> 
> George Strait, Marshall Tucker in Easy Country and when I get tired of it all I turn on Classical Music so I do not have to listen to anything people have to say.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Same, wore out many a Eliminator tape back in the day. The newer ZZ Top is alright, just doesn't do it for me like the older stuff, gotta admit though, Velcro Fly is kinda catchy.

Have to agree as well, most artists, actors too should have a training collar on, anytime they try to express their opinion on anything ZAPPP!!

Although I love when Ted Nugent gets the liberal/progressive crowd all in a lather. I don't agree though after years of bouncing on a band night for the local tavern that the second amendment is enough for just anybody to carry a concealed weapon, most people have their heads buried way too far where the sun don't shine to own a gun let alone carry it concealed in public places.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree on the vasectomy and the gun rights, I don't belong to the NRA for that reason, I understand their concerns and agree with most all of them....but to not want to shut down these loopholes we have in our gun distribution, not wanting to do background checks unless it was instant, no cooling off period, etc. I think some of those things are positives...yet I fully understand the rational that if you give them an inch......it's tough, some kinda rational besides just being an American, hell that's not all that special anymore just walk/swim your arse over here and your a citizen, and as a citizen you have the right to carry a concealed weapon, I know that may be a simplification but that is the way we r heading with this amnesty bs, maybe we could start letting convicted felons have em as well, and issue em to released gang bangers....that should take care of a lot of em.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Somedevildawg, Had to laugh out loud when I read your post. I went thru the exact scenario as you. My oldest son turned me on to DMB when he was just a little too young to drive and I had to take him to these concerts. Although my youngest liked smashing pumpkins (crap), and my middle on bluegrass, I got stuck on DMB. Saw a lot of their concerts since they only live 30 miles from me in Charlottesville, Va and do a lot of charity events around here. I too know all the words to Wolverton Mountain, Waltz across Texas, North to Alaska, Millers Cave and even a little Fox on the Run and Rocky Top. Good laugh today. Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny the way it is.....if you think about it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They're back at the club July 5th. Think this one hits pretty close to home as late, most likely the band will get audited.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The wife's favorite song as of late although I tell her she ain't 5'9" and she doesn't have blue eyes.

(best I can find, the band hasn't released an official video yet.)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I still don't like their "music" Marty.....however, the poster girls are awesome!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I still don't like their "music" Marty.....however, the poster girls are awesome!


To each their own. I like em as does the wife.

I've made an executive decision far as our trip to the UK in December. Leaving the 8th, coming back the 28th. No way in hell am I spending another New Years Eve listening to disco for 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> To each their own. I like em as does the wife.
> I've made an executive decision far as our trip to the UK in December. Leaving the 8th, coming back the 28th. No way in hell am I spending another New Years Eve listening to disco for 6 or 7 hours.


That's the second reference you've made to disco....is it making a comeback or something? I thought it went out with the Bee Gees...
If I had to listen to any disco I'd be ready leave before I got there....although there is a couple of tunes that conjure up some old memories.....sweet memories.....like jack and Diane memories....ok, enough..I hate the other 99% of disco...

So I would have to agree, wherever I could go to not disco would be cool with me.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That's the second reference you've made to disco....is it making a comeback or something? I thought it went out with the Bee Gees...
> If I had to listen to any disco I'd be ready leave before I got there....although there is a couple of tunes that conjure up some old memories.....sweet memories.....like jack and Diane memories....ok, enough..I hate the other 99% of disco...
> 
> So I would have to agree, wherever I could go to not disco would be cool with me.....


Beats the hell out of me. England has cars that gets twice the milage of ours while running circles around our stuff. From what I seen any form of memory is dirt cheap (thumb drives, etc.) and they have obscenely cheap cell plans that made me cry when I realized what I was paying at home and getting less service/options than they do but they are stuck on disco. Drives me right up the freakin wall.

Best time I had clubbing was the first time over. Showed up just in time for her cousins bachelor party. Club after club after club all along the ocean front. Only place I liked was a place that had a 5 member all girl band complete with micro mini skirts and 5" f*ck me heels playing covers of AC/DC, Van Halen, Led Zeppelin, Krokis, Pinkl Floyd and two flavors of Zombie, Rob and White.


----------

